# Do you wear anything



## Mac (Jan 22, 2010)

Just curious ,what do you wear when turning, safety or other
hardhat?
glasses? bi's or tri's
gloves?
mask?
face shield?
long sleves?
smock?
steel toes?
flip flops?
house shoes?
nothing?? or naked
apron? 
shorts?
other
earmuffs?
all the above


----------



## markgum (Jan 22, 2010)

I know we are all family here, but when I first read the subject line...  

I do wear a face sheild most of the time, I wear the face shield EVERYTIME I sharpen the tools on the grinder.

short sleeves 
remove rings and watch
tennis shoes
jeans


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Jan 22, 2010)

Little personal don't you think :biggrin: The only thing I'm going to say is, My shop has no windows Try get that image out of your head.:biggrin:


----------



## workinforwood (Jan 22, 2010)

The floor in my shop is cement, although I do have a few small spots with some carpet tossed down..I totally recommend shoes.  That floor would be cold, and you would be stepping on sharp objects like little pieces of wood, plastic, steel debris.  I recommend you wear undies, because zippers are hazardous, but don't wear polyester undies as they will ruin your little boys spirits.  I wear safety glasses when using lathes and table saws.


----------



## Oldwagon (Jan 22, 2010)

It is a good thing I have a delete button so I can delete that image. Todd


----------



## Jim Smith (Jan 22, 2010)

Other than my old "work" clothes, I ALWAYS wear a powered respirator full face shield when turnng or sharpening any tools.  

Jim Smith


----------



## USAFVET98 (Jan 22, 2010)

+1 for undies! Zippers ARE dangerous. 



workinforwood said:


> The floor in my shop is cement, although I do have a few small spots with some carpet tossed down..I totally recommend shoes.  That floor would be cold, and you would be stepping on sharp objects like little pieces of wood, plastic, steel debris.  I recommend you wear undies, because zippers are hazardous, but don't wear polyester undies as they will ruin your little boys spirits.  I wear safety glasses when using lathes and table saws.


----------



## KD5NRH (Jan 22, 2010)

Jeans, heavy shirt, safety glasses.  Respirator if working antler or bone.

After the table saw launched a fresh-cut blank into my sternum hard enough to bruise this week, I'm thinking about adding body armor and a full-face helmet while I'm using that particular tool.


----------



## traderdon55 (Jan 22, 2010)

I think Mac is trying to open a can of worms but I will be nice and not bite. I will just say I always wear my bi-focal safety glasses. I don't have to worry about forgeting them because it is hard to turn something that is just a blur and thats what I would see if I forget to put them on.


----------



## snyiper (Jan 22, 2010)

Apron,Face shield some times, Partical mask or resp, sweats, crocs and always always put on the glove dont want any accidents do we?


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jan 22, 2010)

hardhat?     No
glasses? bi's or tri's     Safety glasses when turning small items or flatwork
gloves?     No, except when applying dyes
mask?     Yes
face shield?     When turning bowls
long sleves?     Only in the winter, short sleeves in the summer
smock?     No
steel toes?     No
flip flops?     No
house shoes?     No
nothing?? or naked     SPLINTERS!!! 
apron?     No
shorts?     Only in the summer, pants in the winter 
other     Sneakers or boots, depending on time of year
earmuffs?     No
all the above      Which goes on first, the flip flops, house shoes, or steel toes? :biggrin:


----------



## Gordon (Jan 22, 2010)

Just my safety glasses and a smile - - I'm never disturbed in my workshop !


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 22, 2010)

Only thing that I wear is safety glasses and a little "bit" of common sense. All other 'things' are optional.


----------



## DurocShark (Jan 22, 2010)

Face shield. 

Everything else is pretty much whatever I happen to find comfortable. In summer it's flipflops (for turning, for flatwork I'll usually put shoes on) shorts, t-shirt. Winter it's jeans, my old rockports, and a long sleeve shirt with the sleeves pushed up.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 22, 2010)

I wear glasses but am thinking of getting some prescription safety glasses. I wear an IAP smock that I love. I wear a dust mask and sometimes ear protection because of the dust collector. Normally wear pants with a short sleeve shirt. I wear my wedding band because I can't get it off my finger. In fact it has never been off for 7 years. (Bar hopping is difficult!) I wear regular shoes. Sometimes I use a face shield. I do use gloves sometimes that are made for woodworking. I don't do naked but if that makes you happy, I don't judge.


----------



## mountain_guy (Jan 22, 2010)

If I'm turnning wood - Boxers
If I'm turnning Acrylic - Tighty Whities
If I'm turnning Antler - Commando!

Oh and saftey glasses.


----------



## JerrySambrook (Jan 22, 2010)

Gordon said:


> Just my safety glasses and a smile - - I'm never disturbed in my workshop !



Hey Gordon, we must be opposites, cause I am always disturbed.

However, no one has the tendency to disrupt me when I am in my troll cave (the workshop is in my basement.)

And since getting my kilt drycleaned, that is what I wear. It is the scottish or scotch in me, I never can tell

Have a great weekend folks
Jerry


----------



## wolftat (Jan 22, 2010)

After working in my shop, I seem to wear a lot of bandages.


----------



## Dave_M (Jan 22, 2010)

Barefoot & nekked with my denim apron and face shield.  l toss the garage doors open so I can say howdy to my neighbors as they pass by.  

Actually jeans, shirt, tennis shoes, denim apron, and face shield when running the lathe or table saw.  When I get down to the sanding or finishing work, I try to remember my dual cartridge respirator.  Sometimes I get in a hurry and I'm too focused on the task at hand, which causes to me to neglect the respirator and my sinuses suffer for the next few days... like yesterday.  I gotta work on that.


----------



## bitshird (Jan 22, 2010)

when turning pens I wear my Bi Focal safety glasses a long sleeve T shirt Jeans and shoes, no jewelery and definitely no gloves some and times a respirator, Turning Bowls, a full face shield, pretty much the same cloths and a respirator while sanding. I may wear a glove with the fingers cut off on my left hand  and have considered my chainsaw helmet now that I'm thinking about bigger turnings.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 22, 2010)

I subscribe to the idea that I cannot replace my eyes...for that reason, I will not turn on the lathe unless I'm wearing a full face shield.  When I'm at the finishing stage, and therefore not applying any force to the item that's spinning, I'll switch to full wrap-around impact resistant glasses...

I always use gloves when I'm not using powertools, mostly due to allergies. 

Andrew


----------



## snyiper (Jan 22, 2010)

Cant replace much of anything can we?


----------



## Ligget (Jan 22, 2010)

I only turn pens but always wear safety glasses and a green woodturning smock.


----------



## jocat54 (Jan 22, 2010)

I wear glasses when turning on wood lathe or table saw-full face shield for grinding and metal lathe.

John


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 22, 2010)

hardhat? no
glasses? bi's or tri's bi's
gloves?no
mask?no
face shield?yes
long sleves?in winter
smock?no
steel toes?no
flip flops?no
house shoes?no
nothing?? or naked. only when Catherine Zeta Jones comes to vist:biggrin:
apron? yes
shorts?in summer
other
earmuffs?no


----------



## ossaguy (Jan 23, 2010)

I have a real problem with getting a "heavy chest" working around any type of dust,and a regular dust mask makes my safety glasses fog,so I wear a Resp-o-rator
 ( you put the mouth piece in your mouth,and a clamp on your nostrils,and there are 2 large filters behind you...in case you've never seen it)

     Then I wear a pair of Bi-focal safety glasses,then a nice face sheild,and a pair of earmuff-type protectors.( because of the drone of the dust collector,and because I have ringing-of-the-ears )

     Sorta like a poor-mans airsheild,but it's n95 approved,and since I wear this same getup at work sharpening steel on grinders for hours at a time,I'm getting used to it.

     I can't afford to get hurt when turning,so have to be extra careful,and I want to take this hobby into retirement,so I gotta breathe,and see.I also use a dust collector,and turn outside to avoid the heavy chest condition.

      I try to keep my skin covered when turning the woods that I have read about that give alergic reactions,so unless it's too hot out,I slip on a lightweight wind breaker that has elastic around the cuffs.

  Steve
  San Diego


----------



## nava1uni (Jan 24, 2010)

I wear a triton face shield with respirator and ear protectors when turning, jeans, sturdy shoes, no jewelry, turning smock.  Never wear gloves.  If finishing I wear a face shield and ear protectors.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 24, 2010)

If I feel like getting dressed or for evenings after work I am in jeans and t-shirt, boots or slippers and am even known to commonly be in the shop with just socks on. on a saturday morning it is not at all unusual to find me in the shop in my pajamas and bare feet. my shop is heated by the way. I do get tired of sawdust in my socks so I made myself a pair of moccasins about a week ago with wearing them in the shop in mind. they work great. I wear prescription glasses that serve often as eye protection but also have a full face shield, safety glasses,  goggles, full face respirator and a half mask respirator as needed. I also have a smock but only wear it if I am wearing my heavy fleece shirt that will catch a lot of dust.


----------



## Mac (Jan 13, 2011)

longjohns and a coat lately bur its cold down here.
Also the longjohns seem to catch a lot of the shavings to help keep them off of the floor as I do not like to sweep.


----------



## MatthewZS (Jan 13, 2011)

My brain wants to say:

an apron, or I change shirts into one that DOESN'T have a pocket
Heavy shoes
Glasses with polycarb lenses and sometimes safety glasses over that
heavy gloves sometimes 

My funny bone wants to say:

Leapord print earmuffs
Daniel Boone coonskin cap
underoos
sports cup
ski boots
feather boa (not while working the lathe however)


----------



## snyiper (Jan 13, 2011)

The Boa is a nice touch with the underoos!!!!


----------



## desertrat (Jan 13, 2011)

I was told by a little bird that danroggensee wears a pink tu tu while turning acrylics

desertrat


----------



## terryf (Jan 13, 2011)

hardhat? No
glasses? Rudy Project goggles
gloves? when using saws or routers
mask? No
face shield? No
long sleves? depends on how cold it is
smock? No
steel toes? No
flip flops? No
house shoes? running shoes mostly
nothing?? or naked only when the neighbors home
apron? No
shorts? No
other
earmuffs? when needed

I also use a mil spec mask when turning bone, antler etc - for the rest I use a basic respirator/spray painters mask.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 13, 2011)

Smock, face shield, goggles, respirator, I try to avoid long sleeves anything unless it has tight cuffs (smock) gloves even at times. mainly what I wear depends on what I am doing. I have turned barefoot in pajama bottoms and a T-shirt. I have also come back in the house and spent an hour pulling metal fragments out of the bottom of my feet.


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Jan 13, 2011)

hardhat?  Only when the wife has the rolling pin in her hand.
glasses?   Safety glasses- they go on first thing inside shop, everytime!
gloves?  No.
mask?  Depends on what I am doing.
face shield?  No.
long sleves? Only when cold
smock?        no
steel toes?  I have metal rings in my right foot.  Does that count?
flip flops?  I dont think Ive ever owned a pair of flippers
house shoes?  No
nothing?? or naked  I was gonna try naked once, they threw me out of the chapter meeting.
apron?  When BBQing
shorts? in the summer
other
earmuffs? No


----------



## omb76 (Jan 13, 2011)

Yikes...naked pen turning!  I prefer to keep all valuables secured in their assigned locations!  

As far as safety equipment goes, I usually just wear safety goggles, but a face shield would be nice at times.


----------



## wolftat (Jan 13, 2011)

Mickey Mouse ears.


----------



## HSTurning (Jan 13, 2011)

Summer Turning
Jean's
Tee Shirt
Sneaker's or Boots
Safety Glasses and Face Shield (yes both)
Woodturner's Leather Apron (have it may as well use it)
and Half Face Respirator with Org. Vapor / Acid Gas for any toxic woods or when using CA

Winter 
add a Sweat Shirt (sleeves up)


----------



## RMckin5324 (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow, All kidding aside I didn't realize that people wore that much protection while turning. I wear safety glasses when ever I do anything, and while turning I use a dust mask that's about it. I was thinking of upgrading to a face shield or mask, but never thought of anything quite so intense as the powered respirators or the other breathing apparatus. Do you all have a Dust collection system in addition to the different systems that you wear?

--Rick McKinney
   Medfield, MA


----------



## EBorraga (Jan 13, 2011)

I wear coveralls that i cut off the sleeves . I also wear a face shield while turning. And the radio is at 152db!!!


----------



## JimB (Jan 13, 2011)

I always wear a full face shield. I also have a set of cloths - jeans, old sneakers, shirt - just for the shop so I am not bringing any dust from the basement into the house. Sometimes I wear leather gloves when turning bowls. Depending on the finish I'm using I'll may use a 1/2 mask.


----------



## phillywood (Jan 13, 2011)

Qsn. didn't have qualifying as to where? 
Joking aside, if you don't want to pay the emergency room lots of money then all should be considered accordingly.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 13, 2011)

*Aqua Velva*

Aqua Velva Musk.

Full faceshield trend respirator saw dust (especially sanding dust) raises hob with my none too great anyway lungs.  Any shirt I have on.  Shoes...cement floor in the basement where my shop is.  No gloves because I'm not alergic to anything.  

Safety glasses when using my dremel to skuff the tubes.


----------



## HSTurning (Jan 13, 2011)

HSTurning said:


> Summer Turning
> Jean's
> Tee Shirt
> Sneaker's or Boots
> ...


 add this
Nitrile Gloves for any toxic woods or when using CA
Dust Collector always running but it is in the same room so I use the respirator


----------



## bitshird (Jan 13, 2011)

Bifocal safety glasses, sometimes a face shield, a smock, and boots, no steel toes, Jeans and undies for sure, usually a long sleeve T shirt or work shirt.


----------



## widows son (Jan 13, 2011)

*Beware*



workinforwood said:


> The floor in my shop is cement, although I do have a few small spots with some carpet tossed down..I totally recommend shoes.  That floor would be cold, and you would be stepping on sharp objects like little pieces of wood, plastic, steel debris.  I recommend you wear undies, because zippers are hazardous, but don't wear polyester undies as they will ruin your little boys spirits.  I wear safety glasses when using lathes and table saws.



Reminds me advice I received, "Beware of fly's with brass teeth"


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 13, 2011)

Bikini (well in the summer) and my glasses or I wouldn't know where to stick the skew 


_Mrs._


----------



## LeeR (Jan 13, 2011)

rjwolfe3 said:


> [...]  I wear my wedding band because I can't get it off my finger. In fact it has never been off for 7 years.


 
Rob,

Have you tried soaping your ring finger?  I cannot get my ring off when hands are dry, but with some liquid soap, it does come off without too much effort.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Jan 13, 2011)

I don`t wear anything special. I worked at Merck for a month.. there was so much safety crap, that it was unsafe. Common sense is your best safety I believe.
One thing I do think you need to watch out for is working around that table saw. It is the devil and it will get you by whipping something at high speed and when it gets you (as someone above said), you will have more respect for it in the future. Not that I respect the devil but you know what I mean :O)
I RARELY  stand in the launch path.


----------



## phillywood (Jan 13, 2011)

No one mentioned the yellow socks as that is the motto of the IAP, am I wring?:tongue::biggrin:


----------



## trickydick (Jan 13, 2011)

Triton powered respirator that makes you look like a spaceman.  IPod with earplugs, levis, tennis shoes, turners smock.


----------



## LeeR (Jan 14, 2011)

I hate to track shop dust into the house, so I have a dedicated pair of shoes for the shop.  I finally modified them to make them easier to get on and off.  They were already slip-on leather shoes, with pretty heavy leather, and thick soles.  Comforable and good cushioning on concrete (I have a basement shop).  But unless I was wearing dress socks, they were not all that easy to slide on and off, and a nuisance if I was in and out of the shop frequently.  I would find myself going into the shop barefoot sometimes, or in stocking feet -- "just to do something that would only take a minute".  Not really a wise practice, and those minutes sometimes became a hour.  I cut off a strip around the back of the shoe, making them much easier to slip on.  But I did not remove so much that they were like slippers, which could be dangerous if they slip off while using tools.


----------



## sbwertz (Jan 19, 2011)

Daniel said:


> on a saturday morning it is not at all unusual to find me in the shop in my pajamas and bare feet. quote]
> 
> Man, you must not be a klutz like me!  I never go into the shop without close-toed shoes.  If I drop one of those pointy, sharp things, I want my feet protected.  I'm into levitation in the kitchen.  If I drop a knife I go airborn and don't come down until it stops bouncing :biggrin:


----------



## Rfturner (Jan 19, 2011)

is there a difference I should be aware of?


Mac said:


> Just curious ,what do you wear when turning...
> nothing?? or naked...


I wear
1. Safety Glasses (I like being able to see)
2. Pants or shorts depending on weather
3. Short sleeves or sleeves rolled up, (I like all my fingers and limbs)
4. close toed shoes, mostly boots
5. This is an important one...a smile


----------



## Fred (Jan 20, 2011)

EBorraga said:


> I wear coveralls that i cut off the sleeves . I also wear a face shield while turning. And the radio is at 152db!!!


 
So are we being lead to believe that your avatar is actually a picture of you working?

I really like fried devil egg laying chickens too. :wink:


----------



## bobalouie76 (Mar 7, 2011)

Im sure Ill get scolded and Ideserve it, but I dont wear any of the suggested safety equipment when Im in the shop.  Lathe, table saw, band saw, etc.  I have thought twice when cutting pieces I have glued up for segmenting and when using the router.  I have been meaning to get a decent pair of safety glasses.  The ones I have are to scuffed up to see thru very clearly.  I guess thats better than not being able to see at all though.

I promise one of my next stops will be to get the glasses, even b4 I use anymore tools.  If all of you, who have been doing this (lathe work) are using them, I should be too.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 7, 2011)

bobalouie76 said:


> r.  I have been meaning to get a decent pair of safety glasses.  The ones I have are to scuffed up to see thru very clearly.  I guess thats better than not being able to see at all though.




You *do* know that your micromesh and plastic polishes will work
just fine on safety glasses, right? Same for face shields, visors etc.


----------



## randyrls (Mar 7, 2011)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> will not turn on the lathe unless I'm wearing a full face shield.  When I'm at the finishing stage, and therefore not applying any force to the item that's spinning, I'll switch to full wrap-around impact resistant glasses...
> 
> I always use gloves when I'm not using powertools, mostly due to allergies.
> 
> Andrew



Andrew;  I have a pen dust hood that incorporates a clear plastic shield.  I copied it from Skiprat or MesquiteMan.  I use the face shield when turning larger pieces.  Goggles with using most tools, hearing protection for some tools.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 8, 2011)

I generally wear old work clothes,  Jeans in winter or sometimes sweatpants and long sleeves, in summer just shorts and t-shirt and if it's really hot as it was last summer, I'll take the t-shirt off, but since I have a dermal reaction to some woods, I always wear a Lee Valley type smock over the shirt, long sleeved with knit cuffs at the wrist and a velcro tab that seals the neck... sometimes I'll wear a filter mask, but have trouble breathing if it's hot, so sometimes will sometimes won't on the mask, always wear reading glasses to see up close and a face shield... I learned my lesson on the face shield the hard way... a 10" bowl bounced off my cheek bone and blacked my eye... so that is a must.... I wear a cut off glove though now it's a golf glove on my left hand... the wood chips slapping against the side of my hand makes it sore after a while... for shoes, generally anything I can stand in for a long period of time... right now a pair of brogan type I got at WallyWorld... in summer sometimes will wear a pair of crocks.. but they tend to fill with saw dust and wood chips... I run dust collector and fans almost year round to try and keep the dust away... sometimes in winter it's a little chilly for the fans, but the DC always runs.


----------

